# does biking help your skiing/snowboarding endurance?



## jlboyell (Aug 28, 2011)

i was curious... im not the super fitness oriented guy.  i try to eat alright, and most of the time work is physically demanding.  during the winter season, i notice my endurance at the end of the season is significantly better than at the beginning.  i would love to have that extra in the tank in december instead.  my question is this, being that i have no intention of going to the gym, would bike riding help at all?  its much easier for me to get home from work and go for a ride.  i snowboard and another in my group skis and had the same idea. do any of these muscles transfer over for either sport?  at least an hr of cardio on the bike is better than nothing right?
thanks for the input


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2011)

It would help tremendously, especially high intensity hill work.  I'd incorporate a few core exercises in as well.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2011)

Only during the first few ski days of the year. As with most athletic pursuits, gains from exercise fade quickly if you do not keep up. By New Year's of last season, I noticed no tangible benefits compared to my normal mid-season form except perhaps for the lower weight which always helps.


----------



## jlboyell (Aug 29, 2011)

well im buying a bike.  not spending a lot at first, keeping it under 4.  i know im staying out of the bike shop.  400 at dicks or look on craigs list?


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2011)

Hahah I thought you were saying $4,000 at first. 

Biking should definitely help... hell any athletic endurance sport (running, swimming, biking) will do good for your cardio at least. Biking is great for your quads as well, which will get beat up, 'specially in those bumps.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 29, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Only during the first few ski days of the year. As with most athletic pursuits, gains from exercise fade quickly if you do not keep up. By New Year's of last season, I noticed no tangible benefits compared to my normal mid-season form except perhaps for the lower weight which always helps.



Don't waste your money at Dicks, spend that $400 at a bike shop and you will get something much better than at Dicks. You will also be assured of getting a bike that fits you correctly.

If your dead against a bike shop check out BikesDirect.com or IbexBikes.com. Both sites sell bike shop quality bikes at really good prices. You just take a risk of not getting the right size bike. PLEASE don't waste your money at Dicks.


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 29, 2011)

*$400*

I'd go here. Bought a couple from here already, and as much as I'd like to support a LBS (snobby folks they be), my next bikes are coming from here as well. 29'er FS

http://www.bikesdirect.com/?gclid=COTO1I6SxqECFSQ65QodbWWDBw


----------



## roark (Aug 29, 2011)

skiing (esp in the east  ) is primarily short burst of intense, approaching anaerobic activity. Any exercise that meets that criteria will help - biking (esp sprints), wind sprints, basketball, etc. Outside of aerobic work, core conditioning is key.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> I'd go here. Bought a couple from here already, and as much as I'd like to support a LBS (snobby folks they be), my next bikes are coming from here as well. 29'er FS
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/?gclid=COTO1I6SxqECFSQ65QodbWWDBw



If you know what you're looking for and what size frame you should be on, bikes direct can work fine.  If you don't know a thing about frame size, etc,  then the LBS has some serious upsides for someone getting into biking :idea:  You see far too many people riding around on frames that are just completely the wrong size for them everyday


----------



## HD333 (Aug 30, 2011)

jlboyell said:


> well im buying a bike.  not spending a lot at first, keeping it under 4.  i know im staying out of the bike shop.  400 at dicks or look on craigs list?



Look/ride at LBS to get the right size. Buy off of Craigslist.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 30, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Look/ride at LBS to get the right size. Buy off of Craigslist.



Thats just really lame IMO. Go to a bike shop, waste thier time, test ride their bikes full well knowing you are going to just buy used :angry:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Look/ride at LBS to get the right size. Buy off of Craigslist.



And then eventually b$tch when you break something on your bike and there's no LBS around to fix it for you


----------



## marcski (Aug 30, 2011)

Like others have said....being in good shape will definitely help...as will being a few pounds lighter as rivercoil said...bit hey...don't forget...there is no training for skiing like skiing.


----------



## filejw (Aug 31, 2011)

From an old race coach instructor guy.'You don't ski to get in shape you get in shape to ski'.As for biking in the mid 90's I remember a young hockey prospect trying to make the NHL. First year  up an down big club to minors.  His next summer he takes a job as a bike courier in Toronto then shows up to the next years training  camp in such good shape he never looked back.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 31, 2011)

Drjeff/MrEvil
How the F is that lame? You guys never comparison shop?   The LBS's near me were happy to accommodate, one guy even said to check Craigslist when I told him that I was getting back into riding and wanted to get a decent bike but not break the bank.  Now I get my Craigslist bought bike wrenched by them. I ended up with more bike for what I was willing to spend and have what I believe is some pretty good rapport with the guys at said shop. All that said I went in on a weekday when they were dead so I wasn't wasting anyone's time, I wouldn't have done that on a Saturday.

Sorry to rant but your comments IMHO are BS.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 31, 2011)

roark said:


> skiing (esp in the east  ) is primarily short burst of intense, approaching anaerobic activity. Any exercise that meets that criteria will help - biking (esp sprints), wind sprints, basketball, etc. Outside of aerobic work, core conditioning is key.



+1.  This summed it up pretty well. (IMHO)  Last year was my first offical MTB season and I found myself in better shape and in all-around better condition for everything. Not sure if it is the varied terrain, # of days out, miles ridden, or combination of the above but I say it absolutely helped.


----------



## jlboyell (Aug 31, 2011)

ill keep shopping around...  yes it is lame to waste a salespersons time to go buy it online.  when you pay extra at a shop you are paying for the customer service.  i drive an hour and 10 min for my winter sports needs.  they have more than proven to me that they are worth the drive and extra coin for their service.  i wont lie, i am intimidated to walk into a bike shop.  i know nothing about them.  thanks for the input


----------



## jlboyell (Sep 1, 2011)

picking up a gt avalanche 3.0 tomorrow.  bike prices are amazing to me.  i know its the lower end of the spectrum, but it is easily the most expensive bike i will ever have ridden.  im looking forward to the fall now, instead of just skipping to winter.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 2, 2011)

Did you get it from a bike shop?


----------



## jlboyell (Sep 2, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Did you get it from a bike shop?



yes


----------

